
Here’s my secret weapon: I read - deanstag
https://medium.com/hi-my-name-is-jon/heres-my-secret-weapon-i-read-1bf722d1cfeb
======
Cozumel
So, what I took away from that is the guy reads!

------
dfct
Is there a group of people who actively choose not to read? Are they choosing
not to grow themselves, as the author positions reading for?

